# Why do I have so many Chrome processes running?



## JohnJSal

I've noticed on my Task Manager that I have a ton of chrome.exe processes running, even immediately after I open Chrome (and haven't done any browsing yet). They don't correspond to tabs, because it shows this even when only one tab is open. Does anyone know what causes this, and if it's normal?

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

Completely normal.  I don't use it.

But here is a google search on it why.

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...sb&fp=bb31378e9bcbc14c&ion=1&biw=1912&bih=869


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> Completely normal.  I don't use it.
> 
> But here is a google search on it why.
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...sb&fp=bb31378e9bcbc14c&ion=1&biw=1912&bih=869



Thanks! I guess I should have just searched for it myself first! 

If anyone else is curious about it, this site has a good description of why Chrome does what it does: http://blog.chromium.org/2008/09/multi-process-architecture.html


----------



## brightlord

what the ...?You must change web browser use Firefox Mozilla fox is good.Never let you down


----------



## JohnJSal

brightlord said:


> what the ...?You must change web browser use Firefox Mozilla fox is good.Never let you down



That's what I used to use. I switched to Chrome to try it out and just stuck with it for a while. The separate processes may look ugly, but apparently it helps keep everything modular so a problem in one place doesn't affect another place, and it helps you open more tabs without getting sluggish.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

It is good they made it that way so if something crashes,it won't crash everything else what is currently being executed in Chrome.
But it is bad since you have tons of Chrome processes running and that eats RAM and CPU.That is important for those with weak computers lol.I mean REALLY REALLY WEAK 

If they have made only 1 process of Chrome and put everything running in that one process and ALSO catched all possible runtime and logical errors during it's usage and used dispose methods where neccessary to remove unneccessary things from being executed then on that way you would have only 1 process of Chrome running and also it would not eat RAM and CPU much at all and it would work great even on 15 years old computers.That is how I do things.


----------



## JohnJSal

LindaChrist said:


> First kill all the process... Then restart the computer and open the chrome browser



Based on the previous information, this no longer seems necessary.


----------



## linkin

Each tab is a new process in chrome.


----------



## JohnJSal

linkin said:


> Each tab is a new process in chrome.



I know, but even with only one tab open, there are something like 10 chrome.exe processes running, hence my question.


----------



## Mishkin

I'm another former Firefox user that switched to Chrome just to try it about a year ago.  I like both, but I'm used to Chrome now so I use that.  I've wondered for a long time myself why Chrome opens so many processes of itself, and never bothered to look it up.

So thanks for this!  Sounds good and makes sense.


----------

